# What to wear with grey white seersucker jacket



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

What to wear with grey white seersucker jacket Hello everyone,
I've conducted the normal search, but have not seen the specific question asked before.

I just got this fine Grey and White Stripe Seersucker Jacket off of the exchange, and I am wondering what do I wear with it- trousers, shirt, shoes - fabric and colors.

Thank you again for all your Tradly Wisdom&#8230;.​


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

White ocbd shirt, charcoal trousers, burgundy shoes, burgundy belt, predominantly red,burgundy, navy or other contrasting emblematic tie.
I have a blue/white seersucker which I'll wear tomorrow with similar accessories on National Seersucker Day.
Tom


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

fishertw said:


> White ocbd shirt, charcoal trousers, burgundy shoes, burgundy belt, predominantly red,burgundy, navy or other contrasting emblematic tie.
> I have a blue/white seersucker which I'll wear tomorrow with similar accessories on National Seersucker Day.
> Tom


What type of charcoal trousers would you recommend?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

spielerman said:


> What to wear with grey white seersucker jacketHello everyone,
> I've conducted the normal search, but have not seen the specific question asked before.
> 
> I just got this fine Grey and White Stripe Seersucker Jacket off of the exchange, and I am wondering what do I wear with it- trousers, shirt, shoes - fabric and colors.
> ...


It depends on the occasion.

I should think khakis would be a nice pairing for many occasions. With a solid white or blue shirt, no stripes.

This could be dressed up or down with a tie and choice of shoes. At an outdoor event, for example, you might choose a bow tie (a dash of red perhaps) and a pair of bucks. Throw in a pocket square (I like plain white.)

I'd have to see pix (where the evil truth lives), but I'm not loving the suggestion of grey pants. I think the grey stripes and grey pants, I don't know -- unless you really like baseball.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

If the gray-white combo isn't too light overall, how about white pants?

On the other hand, if it's a near-white effect overall, I think medium gray chinos could be OK (something lighter than charcoal, I would think). But if you're not the bashful sort, consider brightly-colored pants, such as red or a French blue. (Obviously this has to be tried to see if the colors "go" before putting on a live performance.)


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Charles Saturn said:


> What type of charcoal trousers would you recommend?


Tropical wool in as light weight fabric as possible. BB usually has some good options in summer weight.
For a less formal setting khakis are not bad either.
Tom


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Kurt N said:


> If the gray-white combo isn't too light overall, how about white pants?
> 
> On the other hand, if it's a near-white effect overall, I think medium gray chinos could be OK (something lighter than charcoal, I would think). But if you're not the bashful sort, consider brightly-colored pants, such as red or a French blue. (Obviously this has to be tried to see if the colors "go" before putting on a live performance.)


Well, wearing my RED hopsack jacket today to work, drew a lot of comments so no concern about bashful... those who really know me didn't ask.. those who didn't - told them it was my GTH jacket, and shows how confident I am....:icon_smile_big:

I do have a pair of nantucket reds waiting to make their voyage to work- might be a nice time to do a trial run and see if it works..


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I suspect this jacket is a CCC and started out at my house, and you're right: It is fine. I sorely wish it had fit me.

Good suggestions here. I would offer this: Navy linen trousers, brown/burgundy Weejuns (or equivalent) sans socks, sky-blue button-down shirt, open collar, solid navy pocket square--that jacket is perfect for casual summertime occasions. For a dressier effect, cream linen trousers (I like seersucker with linen), dirty bucks (black loafers might also work), socks in a solid pastel, pale yellow button-down and a madras bow tie. A solid pocket square is the safe choice, but a paisley could also work. The trick I think, is to balance the nominal GTH factor inherent in seersucker. Because it is gray, I think you have a wee more latitude than you would with blue, or tan, for that matter.

Good luck. It'll be a fun one to play with.



spielerman said:


> What to wear with grey white seersucker jacket Hello everyone,
> I've conducted the normal search, but have not seen the specific question asked before.
> 
> I just got this fine Grey and White Stripe Seersucker Jacket off of the exchange, and I am wondering what do I wear with it- trousers, shirt, shoes - fabric and colors.
> ...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> I suspect this jacket is a CCC and started out at my house, and you're right: It is fine. I sorely wish it had fit me.
> 
> Good suggestions here. I would offer this: Navy linen trousers, brown/burgundy Weejuns (or equivalent) sans socks, sky-blue button-down shirt, open collar, solid navy pocket square--that jacket is perfect for casual summertime occasions. For a dressier effect, cream linen trousers (I like seersucker with linen), dirty bucks (black loafers might also work), socks in a solid pastel, pale yellow button-down and a madras bow tie. A solid pocket square is the safe choice, but a paisley could also work. The trick I think, is to balance the nominal GTH factor inherent in seersucker. Because it is gray, I think you have a wee more latitude than you would with blue, or tan, for that matter.
> 
> Good luck. It'll be a fun one to play with.


"GTH factor inherent in seersucker." Please elaborate more upon this, sir.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Gladly.

It ain't your typical fabric. If it were, we wouldn't have National Seersucker Day--we do not, after all, have National Gabardine Day. And so it is unusual. Speaking from experience, when one wears seersucker, folks say stuff, usually nice, along the lines of "Nice suit." Similarly, when one wears patch madras trousers--or jacket, for that matter--folks say stuff, again, usually, "Nice jacket." A point of personal experience: When recently wearing a blue seersucker jacket, navy linen trousers, pink BB OCBD and navy-and-pink striped bow tie, a stranger on whose door I knocked complimented me and said "That takes balls." He wouldn't have said that absent the seersucker, if I had been wearing, say, a tan sport coat.

That's what I mean when I say there is a GTH factor inherent in seersucker.

Not to belabor the point, but the OP has, in my estimation, a deliciously fun fashion riddle. There have been many good suggestions posted.



Brio1 said:


> "GTH factor inherent in seersucker." Please elaborate more upon this, sir.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+! I had not thought of Seersucker in quite that way but, you state your case well ...and very convincingly! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> I had not thought of Seersucker in quite that way...


Nor had I, especially this part...



32rollandrock said:


> ...a stranger on whose door I knocked complimented me and said "That takes balls."


Trick Or Treating? Passing out Watchtowers? I dunno, you brought it up. Anyway, seersucker is not GTH, as I understand GTH, which may not be very well.

In school, come spring, we got packages from home (in those maroon paperboard boxes with black metal cleats that people used over and over to send packages back and forth) with summer clothes, always something seersucker in it, shorts, a jacket, whatever. Seersucker jackets were de rigeur just before The Fall, which you may know as the mid-60s onward. Full seersucker suits in glen plaid (my fave) or blue & white stripe (which we called cords) were very common in non-GTH settings, bankers, preps, the Bishop of Maine (Episcopal), me. You think that pic of all the senators in seersucker is GTH? Wrong.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Nor had I, especially this part...
> 
> Trick Or Treating? Passing out Watchtowers? I dunno, you brought it up. Anyway, seersucker is not GTH, as I understand GTH, which may not be very well.
> 
> In school, come spring, we got packages from home (in those maroon paperboard boxes with black metal cleats that people used over and over to send packages back and forth) with summer clothes, always something seersucker in it, shorts, a jacket, whatever. Seersucker jackets were de rigeur just before The Fall, which you may know as the mid-60s onward. Full seersucker suits in glen plaid (my fave) or blue & white stripe (which we called cords) were very common in non-GTH settings, bankers, preps, the Bishop of Maine (Episcopal), me. You think that pic of all the senators in seersucker is GTH? Wrong.


I have never seen seersucker in glen plaid which would be an interesting combo. I agree with your thoughts about seersucker not being GTH.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Cowtown said:


> I have never seen seersucker in glen plaid which would be an interesting combo. I agree with your thoughts about seersucker not being GTH.


As a senior in high school in the mid 60's several of us found black and white glen plaid seersucker dinner jackets with black lapels. Those jackets were truely GTH. I know my mother had a picture of me in one, but have never been able to find it in any of her boxes of old pictures. I'll have to go look again.
Tom


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I have removed this with apologies to PP.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Really? Please define the line you feel's been crossed. I'm not getting this. And a private message would have had me on my knees. This public thing, not so much.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> What type of charcoal trousers would you recommend?


I would even consider something in irish linen, perhaps along the lines of charcoal, or even perhaps a navy.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I do not want to be seen as stirring the pot but this was just funny. Why? because 32 did not give us the context of why he was knocking on a strangers door. Is it germane? not really, but it allowed for thoughts of trick or treating and Jehovah witnesses. Funny stuff in its own right completely divorced from 32. I am going to hope I will be sanguine if I ever find any of my post are on the receiving end of P&P wit.

On the topic some things are purely generational and cultural. Although seersucker is classic, traditional ect. I can without hesitation believe that that we have reached a time and place in society were there are people who are not familiar with seersucker and places were these people would find it unusual.


Peak and Pine said:


> Trick Or Treating? Passing out Watchtowers? I dunno, you brought it up. Anyway, seersucker is not GTH, as I understand GTH, which may not be very well.
> 
> In school, come spring, we got packages from home (in those maroon paperboard boxes with black metal cleats that people used over and over to send packages back and forth) with summer clothes, always something seersucker in it, shorts, a jacket, whatever. Seersucker jackets were de rigeur just before The Fall, which you may know as the mid-60s onward. Full seersucker suits in glen plaid (my fave) or blue & white stripe (which we called cords) were very common in non-GTH settings, bankers, preps, the Bishop of Maine (Episcopal), me. You think that pic of all the senators in seersucker is GTH? Wrong.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You are stirring the pot.



C. Sharp said:


> I do not want to be seen as stirring the pot but this was just funny. Why? because 32 did not give us the context of why he was knocking on a strangers door. Is it germane? not really, but it allowed for thoughts of trick or treating and Jehovah witnesses. Funny stuff in its own right completely divorced from 32. I am going to hope I will be sanguine if I ever find any of my post are on the receiving end of P&P wit.
> 
> On the topic some things are purely generational and cultural. Although seersucker is classic, traditional ect. I can without hesitation believe that that we have reached a time and place in society were there are people who are not familiar with seersucker and places were these people would find it unusual.


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a grey seersucker suit and wear the jacket with Bill's Khaki Nassau Twills in olive. As you wash the Nassau Twills they fade and look great with the grey.


----------

